# Augusta National



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

Just a few days ago I got approval to purchase Masters tickets. For a tournament day (Friday). So I'm really pumped!! :yahoo: I've been playing golf for a long time and Augusta is a bucket list item for sure. In case some don't know, Masters tickets are really hard to get, and a random selection is done for those that register. Also, a rare few are on a list that get tickets every year, but I don't know any of those lucky folks.

Has anyone ever been? How was your experience? Have any advice for navigating the course?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations :thumbsup: I've never been but I am super jealous. For navigating the course I would say follow Ricky or Bubba. I've always wanted to see Bubba chrush a ball in real life.


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks. There are so many I want to follow, I'm not sure where to start. And yes, Bubba moves the ball all over the place.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Annoyed.... this is the 4th year in a row that I have not gotten any 

Happy for you though!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats - that would be awesome.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I think I heard or read some place that although it's an 'uppity' tournament, food and drink prices are relatively reasonable.

Congrats on getting tickets.


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yea from what I hear, the prices ain't to bad.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Went to two practice rounds (Monday and Tuesday) in 1999. Beautiful place.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Two of the guys I play golf with try and go every year but I have never been. Congrats on the tickets and just enjoy it.

I too have heard that the food and merchandise are reasonably priced. Everyone says you have to try the Pimento and Cheese sandwich......


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

My old boss got tickets this year. Pimento cheese sandwich was $1.50. Chicken salad sandwich $3.00


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

I've been several times. It is without a doubt the most beautiful place I've ever seen. The most amazing part is the lack of advertising. I was there a week last time, and the only advertising I saw was a "Mars" on the BACK of a pack of m&m's. also worth noting is that anytime you see someone wearing a green jacket, you should introduce yourself and say "thank you". 
*side note....I ran into Ben Krenshaw in Starbucks a couple weeks ago and got to shake a Masters Champion's hand which was an honor (even though he is a teasip).


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. And that's a cool story.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> *side note....I ran into Ben Krenshaw in Starbucks a couple weeks ago and got to shake a Masters Champion's hand which was an honor (even though he is a teasip).


Affiliation or it didn't happen.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > *side note....I ran into Ben Krenshaw in Starbucks a couple weeks ago and got to shake a Masters Champion's hand which was an honor (even though he is a teasip).
> ...


Affiliation to what?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had to google teasip - Razorbacks don't like Longhorns either. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Concretestorm said:
> ...


LOL - was just curious as to your school affiliation. I'm a Red Raider and don't particularly care for teasips either. :thumbup:


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


4th generation Aggie '15,'42,'68,'96. I have lots of respect for Tech. However, I live near Austin, and the news had a story last week about how the longhorns are going to win the national championship this year! On the upside, the fall collapse is always fun to watch.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> I had to google teasip - Razorbacks don't like Longhorns either. :thumbup:


See you at Jerry World on September 23rd!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> See you at Jerry World on September 23rd!


I am traveling for work around that weekend, so I will be watching it on TV this year. We've had a hard time getting a W on Sumlin, but I do find some comfort in knowing Arkansas leads the series 41-29-3. :lol:


----------

